# The Killing (Forbrydelsen)



## Stoat Boy (Jan 23, 2011)

A Danish crime caper that had its first two parts (of 20) on BBC 4 last night. 

Quite a fan of Euro crime myself and throughly enjoyed this. Well worth a watch and could become my regular Saturday night treat.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 27, 2011)

I enjoyed it too and I'm also a fan of subtitled crime.
Spiral, Wallander and now this 
BBC 4  has to be thanked for this.

When there was a gap on 4, I watched The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo x all three.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 31, 2011)

The Killing is good - if you ain't watching, then you're missing out.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2011)

yardbird said:


> The Killing is good - if you ain't watching, then you're missing out.


 
I'm watching.  I think it's really good - the woman who plays the murdered girl's mother is especially good, imo.  There's something dodgy going on in that family, methinks.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

I caught 5 mins of this the other night but didn't want to watch too much cos I'd missed the beginning. Is it on any kind of 'catch-up' site/channel?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2011)

i-player?


----------



## nick h. (Jan 31, 2011)

So whodunnit?  It won't be a schoolboy. I think the girl who was filmed shagging at the school will turn out to have been someone else who was wearing the dead girl's hat. And it won't be the dodgy employee. Too obvious. I suspect the male teacher.

Anyone spotted any interesting little clues? Who bought the boots??? 

And what's the connection with the politician?  He seems like the hero. I think he and Lund will have to have a fling and solve the crime together while being nearly killed by the murderer.  

They keep introducing new characters, so maybe the murderer is someone we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 31, 2011)

I am hooked. So far I like the portrait of the parents. The way the mother is slowly unravelling without it being shown in an over-melodratic way. I hope whatever will turn out to be going on between the father and the guy in the restaurant won't be too seedy, I find the premise that it was something bad happening to good people made it more poignant.
The policeman who is replacing Lund is a little too one dimensional (caveman) and could do with padding up.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 31, 2011)

Its very slow but in a good way.  I kept thinking our tv serials would have just skimmed all of this detail.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 31, 2011)

^ that's what I was thinking - I really like the chance they have to tell the story (so far anyway).

Just watched the first one on iplayer after seeing this thread earlier. Thank you - one of the best bits of TV I've seen in ages.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 1, 2011)

My only complaint is that 2 hours solid of watching something with subtitles (when I don't understand the spoken language at all) gets a bit tiring.  One episode at a time instead of double bills might've been better.  As it is, recorded the second one just so it could be paused as needed.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm surprised at how watchable this is, though I worry it's not going to sustain that for 20 hours.

So far so very good though - good across the board as well. Played Denmark!


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2011)

So far, so good. Reminds me a bit of Spiral. Apparently, there's going to be (surprise, surprise) a US remake...


----------



## vogonity (Feb 2, 2011)

Really enjoying this so far. Love the characters and complex story. Very satisfying.


----------



## pauld (Feb 6, 2011)

jer said:


> So far, so good. Reminds me a bit of Spiral. Apparently, there's going to be (surprise, surprise) a US remake...



The pace, attention to character and use of cliffhangers very reminiscent of the excellent Spiral.

Really enjoying this prog, hope BBC4 pick up series 2 (already shown in Denmark and elsewhere) and series 3 (in production).

Have to say it's far more enjoyable than any of the 3 Wallender variants (enjoyable as they were).

Crimetastic!


----------



## Cid (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm liking it but only watching it slowly, subtitles don't bother me usually but I'm trying to do drawings at the same time which makes in somewhat challenging...


----------



## PandaCola (Feb 20, 2011)

The actress who plays Lund is superb- you can't take your eyes off her (even though she looks like Carol Jackson from Eastenders).


----------



## yardbird (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm just about to watch the most recent one again. 
I've watched each episode twice and found it very rewarding.
This is just a brilliant series and the acting is sublime.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 20, 2011)

so, istr reading that in denmark they had a wait of nearly a year between ep 10 and ep 11 - because the whole story was told over two series.  That would be a fucker - i'm finding it hard as a commitment of ten weeks!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 20, 2011)

My suspicions have been of Vagn, by the way, from quite early on, due to the band aid he was wearing on his neck in the first few episodes - plus the history of violence, enthusiasm to push Theis into blaming the teacher, and the proximity to the victim.

But her affair won't have been with him.

also - I did think Charlotte and Theis might have had an affair in the past.


----------



## magneze (Feb 20, 2011)

Just got into this over the last week. It's very well made. A few lazy stereotypes (just one last case) but the plot is otherwise very taut and leaves you wanting more. Is the murder even the real story? Seems that there's a corruption story fighting to get out too!!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 23, 2011)

magneze said:


> Just got into this over the last week. It's very well made. A few lazy stereotypes (just one last case) but the plot is otherwise very taut and leaves you wanting more. Is the murder even the real story? Seems that there's a corruption story fighting to get out too!!


 
I can't quite work out entirely how they're related though.

The attempted running over of Lund and Meyer by the hoodied car driver in about ep-2/3 seems to have been ignored so far. I might have to go back and watch that bit again - must be something in it.

Is there some reason why no one seems to ever want to tell the police the truth in this btw?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 23, 2011)

it's as much 'state of play' as it is 'Prime Suspect', i think.  

Does anyone else think one reason we're all so riveted is because you literally can't tear your eyes away from the screen for a moment, because of the subtitles?  I mean, it's good too - but I can't think of the last time I watched something without being able to look away from time to time.  

Danish is so far removed from anything I'm familiar with - I hear bites of German, but generally it sounds like martian.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 23, 2011)

I have watched all ten available episodes in the last three days.
It is brilliant!
I know what Spangles means as well. I went to look at a text and then had to go back as I was so worried I had missed something vital.

Do we have long to wait for the next series or are they running all 20 episodes together?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 23, 2011)

all 20 in one go. that's another 5 weeks, mind...


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> all 20 in one go. that's another 5 weeks, mind...


 
Huh? 
Are there two a week or something?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah they have been running two episodes back to back.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 24, 2011)

Spoiler alert - if you're idly googling Lund's jumper do not accidentally follow a link to the official Forbrydelsen site.   You don't want to look at the image on the home page. 

Anyone know how I can time travel back ten minutes?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 25, 2011)

pauld said:


> very reminiscent of the excellent Spiral.


What's this one, then?
I love The Killing, and would like to see stuff that's like it.

On the actress playing Lund... it was bothering me for ages, as she seemed well familiar.
I got it in the end - I think she's the actress who played the girlfriend in the excellent 90s Danish thriller Nightwatch (Nattewakten, or something like that in Danish). About a student who gets a night job in a mortuary and a corrupt murderous cop. Very good. Was remade into a (less good) Hollywood version with Ewan Macgregor.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 25, 2011)

Its amazing how difficult it is to fit in two hour long episodes per week.

Am 22 minutes into episode 10 so almost up to speed.

Anybody else thinking that the twists now are beginning to feel a little too contrived ? Still throughly enjoying it though.


----------



## nick h. (Feb 25, 2011)

llantwit said:


> What's this one, then?
> I love The Killing, and would like to see stuff that's like it.
> 
> On the actress playing Lund... it was bothering me for ages, as she seemed well familiar.
> *I got it in the end* - I think she's the actress who played the girlfriend in the excellent 90s Danish thriller Nightwatch (Nattewakten, or something like that in Danish). About a student who gets a night job in a mortuary and a corrupt murderous cop. Very good. Was remade into a (less good) Hollywood version with Ewan Macgregor.



Never heard of imdb? http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0344894/


----------



## spliff (Feb 25, 2011)

llantwit said:


> What's this one, then?
> I love The Killing, and would like to see stuff that's like it.


Spiral was a French series shown on BBC4 a while ago. 
Very well made, similar themes, murder, lowlifes, corrupt politicians etc. It ran 3 series.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral_(TV_series)


----------



## llantwit (Feb 28, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Never heard of imdb? http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0344894/


Hur hur! That's witty, rspectful, _and _informative. Ta. So I was right without checking the group brain.


> Spiral was a French series shown on BBC4 a while ago.
> Very well made, similar themes, murder, lowlifes, corrupt politicians etc. It ran 3 series.


Excellent - will get this, ta!


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 28, 2011)

spliff said:


> Spiral was a French series shown on BBC4 a while ago.
> Very well made, similar themes, murder, lowlifes, corrupt politicians etc. *It ran 3 series*.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral_(TV_series)


 
Did we get the third series?


----------



## spliff (Mar 1, 2011)

No. I don't think we did. 

Keep an eye on BBC4 schedules I guess.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 2, 2011)

spliff said:


> No. I don't think we did.
> 
> Keep an eye on BBC4 schedules I guess.



Next weeks RT mentions that Series 3 will be back after the close of The Killing!


----------



## spliff (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers for that, I'll try and remember.

I'm actually finding The Killing a bit hard work now. I keep falling asleep. 
Wake up find the last point I remember start again and zonko.
I'm still an episode behind.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't dare to read the thread in fear of spoilers, but it was recommended to me earlier, i'm on episode 5 so far and really enjoying it.  The whole lot is on i-player should you want to start viewing.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope the bbc are now well aware that there is a large audience for good quality foreign language subtitled drama.
The subtitles make you concentrate on complex plots.

Stick the likes of Zen up your bum!!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 8, 2011)

I was just starting to think it had got a bit silly and then 'WOW' it got really gripping again! 

Loving it!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2011)

friends of mine were raving about it the other night , must try and catch up.


----------



## girasol (Mar 8, 2011)

ahem!!!!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...(The-Killing)...-quality-TV?highlight=Killing


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Its amazing how difficult it is to fit in two hour long episodes per week.


 
2 hours a week is ok if it's not prescribed by the tv schedule or on a computer. Oddly enough an hour a night Mon-Thurs (like Madmen was for a while) seems manageable.

 Fwiw, I couldn't keep up with this, may have a look at it on DVD at some point.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Mar 8, 2011)

yardbird said:


> I hope the bbc are now well aware that there is a large audience for good quality foreign language subtitled drama.
> The subtitles make you concentrate on complex plots.
> 
> Stick the likes of Zen up your bum!!


 
Sound article in the Guardian (I think) at the weekend which said they were v happy with it and would be getting the 2nd series for sure. Iirc they said not the American remake of this - too similar or something.

Some nice lines from Sophie Grabol in it - and stuff about that jumper...


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 13, 2011)

Can I just...



spanglechick said:


> My suspicions have been of Vagn, by the way, from quite early on, due to the band aid he was wearing on his neck in the first few episodes - plus the history of violence, enthusiasm to push Theis into blaming the teacher, and the proximity to the victim.
> 
> But her affair won't have been with him.



But I'm worried that with 4 hours left, it's too early for it to be him. Too much time for twists and turns.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 13, 2011)

And we know Vagn is a racist...
But Vagn isn't old enough for the past cases is he? And is he really a forensic wizard rather than a scruffy oik?
And then Leon is the shifty taxi driver who picked up Nanna and must have known her from moonlighting at the removal company. 
But then why did he put Lund onto Nanna going to the station?
But then...
But... what about the political aspect. And who is feeding Lund info?
Um...

I have no idea. For all I know it could've been me.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been suspecting the same person from the beginning but I don't know how to use the spoiler tags


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 13, 2011)

Orangesanlemons said:


> And we know Vagn is a racist...
> But Vagn isn't old enough for the past cases is he? And is he really a forensic wizard rather than a scruffy oik?
> And then Leon is the shifty taxi driver who picked up Nanna and must have known her from moonlighting at the removal company.
> But then why did he put Lund onto Nanna going to the station?
> ...


 
It was 1984, wasn't it?  The killing was released in 2007, so 23 years. I'd say Vagn is in his mid forties. 

I think the Mayor (Bremer?) is involved in covering something more up - but i suspect that's more to do with political conspiracy than murdering a teenager.  And no, i've no idea who cut the wires for the lights in Lund's stairwell and left the tape.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 13, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> I've been suspecting the same person from the beginning but I don't know how to use the spoiler tags


 
if it's just a theory, and you haven't seen any more than has been broadcast, then just post it.  Spoiler tags are for inside info.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 13, 2011)

Good series but the red herrings are a bit overdone.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 14, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> if it's just a theory, and you haven't seen any more than has been broadcast, then just post it.  Spoiler tags are for inside info.


 
It's got to be the Mayor, hasn't it?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Mar 14, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> It's got to be the Mayor, hasn't it?


 
Or someone reasonably close to the city hall anyway.

I think I'd bet on Troels if I had to bet on anyone just now.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 14, 2011)

Haven't seen this weekend's episodes yet, but my money's on Troels' girlfriend's Dad.  Lund needs to look at the files for the other missing girls, ffs.  That's the key to it, surely?


----------



## nick h. (Mar 15, 2011)

Rie's Dad? I didn't notice him. What's his story?


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Haven't seen this weekend's episodes yet, but my money's on Troels' girlfriend's Dad.  Lund needs to look at the files for the other missing girls, ffs.  That's the key to it, surely?


 
You will be surprised, it has gone a different way from that!  But no conclusions yet.

Read this on Sunday
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/mar/13/the-killing-sofie-grabol-sarah-lund-interview


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 15, 2011)

Just watched the final episode.  I don't think any of you will be disappointed.  Not giving anything away though!

Roll on Season 3 of Spiral!!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2011)

Just finished this -  had been avoiding reading this thread in case of spoilers - thought you'd all finished it!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 18, 2011)

Where are you guys getting the last episodes from? I know there are previews and Dutch subtitle torrents around, but the last time I checked there wasn't anything readily avalible that was watchable.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2011)

I suspect me and dogmatique both got ours from the same private tracker K*aragarga (not sure i should be mentioning it...)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers butchers.
Actually, I just checked the usual torrent sites and they're all up now (as well as a dubious-sounding Eng sub complete series of Forb II). Think I'll have a four-episode binge tonight.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2011)

Give us a shout if the subs turn out to be shit - i've got a decent set.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 18, 2011)

Tak, will do.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 18, 2011)

The decent subs are yellow and from the Aussie DVD release - the other ones are a not very good auto translate of the hard of hearing subs from the Danish release.  The aussie rip seems to have done the rounds in the last week or so, so you shouldn't have too much difficulty finding them...


----------



## manny-p (Mar 18, 2011)

Will come back to this thread after I have finished, I fear if I read it some tit will spoil it for me.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I suspect me and dogmatique both got ours from the same private tracker K*aragarga (not sure i should be mentioning it...)


 
Funnily enough it hadn't even occured to me to look for them there until the last 4 turned up unexpectedly on nzbsrus.com - it then occured to me that there might be season two on Karagarga, and I found that the first season had been on Karagarga since Feb!  Glad I didn't find them sooner though as it seems the subs were a bit duff - and I've quite enjoyed watching it over a period of weeks like we did in the old days - instead of gorging myself over a single week or so.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 19, 2011)

It's got to be Brix. The gloves, the obstructiveness, the cover-up...


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 19, 2011)

Is Brix the journalist? Shocking stuff tonight, didn't expect that.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 19, 2011)

No, he's the tall police chief who's always cramping Lund's style.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 19, 2011)

Aha, right. It was odd how he took over from the previous chief and I can't remember if that was ever explained.

The jouro is my latest suspect.


----------



## janeb (Mar 20, 2011)

nick h. said:


> It's got to be Brix. The gloves, the obstructiveness, the cover-up...



Certainly my current theory - and Rie is def involved somehow, I do wonder if Appendix 13x is fake?


----------



## yardbird (Mar 25, 2011)

If anyone phones or comes to the door after 9.00 tomorrow evening, I ain't answering.
I also think that Rie is involved.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 26, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> Aha, right. It was odd how he took over from the previous chief and I can't remember if that was ever explained.
> 
> The jouro is my latest suspect.


 
The old police chief took the fall for the numbers/calls missing off Nanas phone.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm so pissed off now. What the hell happened in the flat?


----------



## yardbird (Mar 26, 2011)

nick h. said:


> What the hell happened in the flat?


 
Well, exactly.


There's more to this.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 26, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Well, exactly.
> 
> 
> There's more to this.


Series 2!


----------



## yardbird (Mar 26, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Series 2!


 
Oh yes.
We'll have to wait regards the flat and the other (very) loose ends.

Anyway, Spiral next week


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 26, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Oh yes.
> We'll have to wait regards the flat and the other (very) loose ends.
> 
> Anyway, Spiral next week


Ah yes, another dysfunctional, european, female DCI.  The world seems to be full of them!


----------



## nick h. (Mar 26, 2011)

FFS, this is as annoying as Lost. I actually believed right the way through this that the Danes wouldn't pull such a cunty trick. Bollocks to them. I'm not going to watch Series 2.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 26, 2011)

Its simples. Two sections of story - politics bit and removals bit, linked by fact rape carried out in flat and car used to kill Nanna. Morten is the bastard in the politics section - he wiped up evidence in flat because he thought Hartmann killed her, and Vagn killed Nanna. But they are also linked because of motive: both men offended to protect someone they loved. Morten to protect Hartmann and Vagn to protect Theis from the 'horror' of his daughter eloping with a 'raghead'. Both blinded by misplaced loyalty. Seems like Nanna managed to put passport in cupboard as clue. Seemed Vagn 'killed' Leon.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 27, 2011)

But I thought Vagn raped Nanna in the house. Why was there blood in the flat too? Did Stokke attack her there? 

Presumably Vagn killed Mette too?

How did Vagn get the keys to the car?


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

nick h. said:


> But I thought Vagn raped Nanna in the house. Why was there blood in the flat too? Did Stokke attack her there?
> 
> Presumably Vagn killed Mette too?
> 
> How did Vagn get the keys to the car?



i think lund mentioned her being raped in the flat but could have been house, not that important. Vagn def killed Mette, because she had affair wit that bloke. Vagn bought her the black heart necklace. i think keys to car were in the flat - but it is complicated!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't think it was a let-down at all. Except the stuff with Theis at the end being a bit 'se7en'...

They said early on that nanna was attacked and raped in the flat, but then taken somewhere else and tied up on a rough concrete floor for about 12 hours (which turned out to be the house).  I'm not sure where vagn got the car keys from, but it will have been explained - i lost track of all the to-ing and fro-ing over the car, tbh.  

There is another series, but it only had Lund and her boss from the original cast, i think.  Or possibly just them out of the major characters - so the son and bengt etc might be in it I spose.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 27, 2011)

Am watching the second series at the moment (with dodgy subtitles, but good enough to follow). It's very different and takes more of a political spin on things. I'm sure there's a little nod to the Wire season 2 in the first episode too. Not far in yet, but it's looking good. And the plinky-plonky "THIS IS A CLUE" music is still the same, which is nice.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope the Birk Laarsons keep the puppy and name it Vagn


----------



## janeb (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the storyline re Troels was fascinating and his emergence as a knowingly corrupted politician in the last 15 mins or so, masterful  Loved the whole thing, can't wait for s2 - although s3 of Spiral is decent compensation


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 28, 2011)

nick h. said:


> FFS, this is as annoying as Lost. I actually believed right the way through this that the Danes wouldn't pull such a cunty trick. Bollocks to them. I'm not going to watch Series 2.


 
It was a double bluff and it worked. Outstanding drama.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 28, 2011)

I finally got all the plot details from the Guardian blog comments.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 28, 2011)

I still have the last 2 episodes to watch but I am starting to think it's Brix and that he also murdered the bloke cop whose name I can't remember. Obviously if I'm right then no-one will believe me about not having finished watching it yet


----------



## nick h. (Mar 28, 2011)

Now that I know what happened I'm going to watch it again on Thursday. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 29, 2011)

Throughly enjoyed that and I thought the ending rather good actually. 

Still like all good things it has to come to an end


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally polished off the series and feel a sense of relief at being able to read a thread like this!  I liked the ending even if it was all very predictable .  Cracking drama series, looking forward to the Spiral now.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I may just watch it all again from the begining.


----------



## girasol (Mar 29, 2011)

This case has been solved and I read somewhere that series 2 will be another case. Won't be watching it though, I don't think. I would expect it to be very character driven again, which I enjoyed, but I feel like I have seen enough.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2011)

mental post


----------



## yardbird (Mar 29, 2011)

girasol said:


> This case has been solved and I read somewhere that series 2 will be another case. Won't be watching it though, I don't think. I would expect it to be very character driven again, which I enjoyed, but I feel like I have seen enough.


 
Your loss


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 29, 2011)

Meanwhile, in the states....






detective Sarah Linden




politician, Billy Campbell




Parents Mitch and Stan Larsen


Starts this sunday and I'm actually quite tempted. Think the casting looks quite good - although making the Troels character older and the Morten character much younger makes that relationship much more predictable.


----------



## PandaCola (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope the US remake is good, but I think it will be hard for them to match the original. Sara, Troels, Theis and Pernille were cast to perfection. The camera loved them all and the best parts of their performances were when they were not saying anything.

Also looking forward to Spiral, although i didn't think the second series was anywhere near as good as the first and it is difficult to imagine how the red haired lawyer can get dirtier.


----------



## girasol (Mar 30, 2011)

yardbird said:


> Your loss


 
well, yeah, I don't suppose the cast will really care whether I watch it or not


----------



## Dan U (Apr 2, 2011)

Avoided this thread till now. Finished this last night, cracking series. Really enjoyed it.

Got a bit confused at times but thats good imo


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2011)

I've seen the second now but i'm trapped into silence again.


----------



## nick h. (Apr 7, 2011)

I miss Lund. The French woman is no substitute.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 7, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I've seen the second now but i'm trapped into silence again.


 
Ha ha that must suck a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2011)

i've watched 5 of these in the past 24 hours. great stuff.
the dead girl's mum, pernille, is played by kirsty wark, isn't she?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've watched 5 of these in the past 24 hours. great stuff.
> the dead girl's mum, pernille, is played by kirsty wark, isn't she?


 
Er... I don't think so...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2011)

i can't be the only one who thinks she's the spitting image of her?


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 13, 2011)

There are some similarities but I wouldn't call her a spitting image.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2011)

up to episode 13 now and getting a bit bored.
the DVD has someone on the cover who hasn't turned up yet, so i'm still intrigued and will persevere


----------



## shygirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so relieved to have found this thread - the series was brilliant, but I haven't met anyone else who watched it!  Such good quality drama with real depth to it.  Can't remember the last time I've stayed in every Saturday night for something on the box, it was a real treat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2011)

finished it now - there are so so many aspects of the plot that don't make any sense - swiss cheese plotting! i feel cheated. did they make it up as they filmed it?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 6, 2011)

I've just finished watching it. It was good. Just like a good old fashioned murder mystery really. 
None of the characters took centre stage over another and I like the way there was a multitude of false endings.


----------



## maldwyn (May 6, 2011)

Anyone been watching the American version?


----------

